# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  **((دوستان کسی میتونه ترتیب دامپزشکی آزاد رو بگه؟))**

## Calvin Harris

سلام خدا بر همه ی دوستان

خیلی ممنون از راهنمایی هاتون توی تاپیک قبلی

خواستم بپرسم میتونید ترتیب شهرهایی که دامپزشکی آزاد رو دارن بگید؟ 

یعنی از اونی که بالاترین نمره رو میگیره تا اونی که پایین ترین رو داره....

با تشکر

----------


## hanjera

سلام
*دانشگاه ازاد این هست :واسه 94*

*رشته دامپزشکی*

*نام دانشگاه*
*آخرین رتبه قبولی (رتبه کشوری)*

*علوم و تحقيقات*
*19635*

*كرج*
*24658*

*بابل*
*27264*

*گرمسار*
*38339*

*تبريز*
*39572*

*كازرون*
*41850*

*شهركرد*
*47519*

*اروميه*
*51197*

*سنندج*
*60710*

*شوشتر*
*70282*

*شبستر*
*79218*


*
لینک اصلی :
آخرین رتبه قبولی رشته دامپزشکی انتخاب رشته دانشگاه آزاد 94 - هیوا | سایت تخصصی مشاوره کنکور، انتخاب رشته، دانشگاه و مدارس
البته الان بعضی شهرارو برداشتن بعضیا رو اضافه کردن...
توجه داشته باش رتبه ی کشوری هستن اینا نه رتبه در منطقه


*

----------

